# Football Astrological Predictions



## www.anitauniverse.com (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi,

I am Dr. Anita Nigam, Sports astrologer from India. Won multiple awards in India related to my astrology based sports predictions for Cricket, Football, Tennis, Hockey and others. 

Since 1990 I have covered almost all the major Football, Cricket & Tennis events like World Cups, Euro Cup's, Confed Cups, Major European Leagues Like EPL, La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Europa, Champions Leagues, Nations Leagues, ICC series and more.

My prediction accuracy level is between 75-80%. Some of my bang on predictions was Bulgaria will beat Germany in 1994 World cup or Greece will be Euro 2004 Champions.. the list is endless.

You guys can check out my predictions at anitauniverse.com


----------



## Yamraaz (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi.. Forget about the past.. Tell us about some upcoming matches . i know what your answer will be but can you predicted the outcome of some tennis matches ? I dont think so.. And no ..i am not interested and never going to pay single penny. Sorry if i sound harsh mam.


----------

